# WANTED - Python Elite S.S. 6" NIB FACTORY NEW, w/org box and docs.



## norgman (Feb 20, 2008)

I am looking to purchase Python Elites S.S. 6" NIB Factory New that meet the following criteria:

Unfired with the exception of factory test firing
Original Box, hang tag and all documentation including test target
No handling marks

I look forward to hearing from interested (honest :smt023) sellers


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Man you don't want much do you?:mrgreen: Here's a bump back to the top.:smt165


----------

